# joann's sells carseat cover patterns? update #7



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Anyone know if it's true, and if it's true has anyone complained to them yet?


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm sure they do...I think all the major pattern producers have one in their books...


----------



## Carhootel (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, I've seen them there. The patterns that is. I haven't complained but I imagine that you would have to complain with the company that sells the pattern - Simplicity or whatever.....


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Well drat. I was in a rush earlier so just did a quick Google and all I found was a cover that went on top of the carseat for warmth, so I was hoping to come back to "don't be silly, the sort of cover pattern they sell is just fine as it doesn't go anywhere near the straps."

Simplicity, yep, #3712 (sent complaint)
Butterick/McCalls/Vogue, nope (sent thank you)
Kwik Sew has the safe sort that uses elastic to hold the cover on the outside of the seat. (sent thank you)


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

The shower cap type covers fo warmth are perfectly safe...I have the Kwik Sew one and used it to make a cover for my son last year...What isn't safe is a replacement actual cover, the factory installed and tested one...

If you want to complain, complain to JJ Cole who sells the "Bundle Me" thing that goes under the child as well as above...


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

The sad thing is that the Simplicity one would be fine if they just changed it to a stroller bunting instead of a stroller/carseat bunting (and removed the picture of it in a carseat, of course). There's nothing wrong with using those things in a stroller. I seriously thought about getting one for DD, but we don't use the stroller enough to be worth it.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Simplicity already wrote back asking for clarification on the compression issue!!

Does anyone know a good place they could go to find out more? Like a good contact point for the NHTSA or some such?


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BathrobeGoddess* 
The shower cap type covers fo warmth are perfectly safe...

Yes, I know. That's why I sent Kwik Sew a thank you for only carrying that type.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Simplicity already wrote back asking for clarification on the compression issue!!

Does anyone know a good place they could go to find out more? Like a good contact point for the NHTSA or some such?

Wow, I am impressed!

This is from the CPS Encyclopedia:

Quote:

Thick, soft, and compressible material should not be placed behind or under the child, nor in between the child and the shoulder or lap straps. The primary concerns are that the padding may negatively affect the way the CR works in a crash and that blankets or inserts may interfere with proper harness routing. Soft foam padding or fluffy blankets will compress in a crash and leave the harness slack on the child, allowing excessive movement or even ejection...

Padded inserts and pillows that come with a CR must be tested as part of the product to the requirements of FMVSS 213, including a flammability test, so use of these as directed in the instructions is always permitted. Other products sold as aftermarket accessories have not necessarily undergone such testing, and harness strap cut-outs may not line up with slots in the CR shell. Some CR manufacturers are marketing CR accessories, including these products as well as toys to attach to the CR, which have been tested with their CR according to FMVSS 213 regulations. These same manufacturers often prohibit the use of any accessories, including inserts between the child and the restraint, unless provided by that manufacturer... (7/06)

Statement from Transport Canada

Here's another good resource: a list of statements from the manufacturers regarding aftermarket products (now referred to by CPSTs as "non-regulated items").


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Thanks An_Aurora!


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
simplicity already wrote back asking for clarification on the compression issue!!

Does anyone know a good place they could go to find out more? Like a good contact point for the nhtsa or some such?

wow thats great!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Moved to Activism. Thanks for bringing up this very important topic sapphire_chan!


----------



## Jackies Ladybug (Jun 19, 2008)

so, is it only a compression issue? i want to make a new cover for my britax car seat, can i just use single weight cotton and have it cover the factory cover? are there other issues that come into play? i just want to make my seat look pretty, but i dont want to make it dangerous!


----------



## Tjej (Jan 22, 2009)

I think it is also a flammability issue.

Tjej


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jackies Ladybug* 
so, is it only a compression issue? i want to make a new cover for my britax car seat, can i just use single weight cotton and have it cover the factory cover? are there other issues that come into play? i just want to make my seat look pretty, but i dont want to make it dangerous!

No, it's not just compression. Cotton is flammable and could hurt your baby in a bad accident involving fire.


----------



## Jackies Ladybug (Jun 19, 2008)

oh, ok i guess i'll have to just deal with my ugly seat.


----------

